# missing ffmpeg.dll in format factory



## shaheen (Sep 16, 2012)

I am using for mat factory for many months. but now i cant use this as it always shows message while converting a file. It says Missing FFmpeg.dll. i downloaded latest version but still has the same problem. please help me


----------



## pip22 (Nov 21, 2004)

_FFmpeg.dll_ is a file that comes with "Format Factory" so that's very strange it's missing. Most times it's fixed by installing the latest version of FF. Try uninstalling FF fully and completely, then delete it's parent folder in _Program Files_, then install the latest version using "_Run as Administrator_" from the context menu when you right-click on the installation file.


----------



## shaheen (Sep 16, 2012)

I tried the same, but its of no use, i read on internet articles that there is bug in format factory. Anyway thanks for your assistance.


----------



## Laz123 (Aug 31, 2012)

Try installing it from here http://www.dll-files.com/dllindex/dll-files.shtml?drffmpeg


----------



## shaheen (Sep 16, 2012)

but it is drffmpeg.dll , mine is ffmpeg. i couldnt find it in this website. are both same ?


----------



## Laz123 (Aug 31, 2012)

Strange, and silly me didn't check. Try this http://aegiscorp.free.fr/ffmpeg/


----------

